# Odyssea T5HO 48" Mounts



## gdtms247 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just starting out in the planted tank world. (I've read about 50 posts over the past week from here, wish I would of found this forum years ago!) I have two 15 gallons with plants right now and their doing great. So i decided to turn my 55g into a planted tank as well. I replaced the hood light strip with a glass top and got a 48" Odyssea light from aquatraders (stole it is more like it, way cheap). I love the light (only had it a few days) but i have one problem with it. The extendable mount that slides out is to long for my tank, by about 1/4". It slides off one side and its driving me nuts. I've spent the better part of my lunch break trying to find some bracket mounts or anything to mount this thing to my tank. I'm not really interested in hanging it from my ceiling so I've run to APC for help! Is there anything out there, like a universal kit, to mount this thing to my tank? I'm quite handy with tools so I'm not scared to make a few modifications but I want to start with something close rather than start from scratch.

Thanks for any help anyone can give me! I'll get pics up in a few days after my tank balances and I get it planted!


----------



## gdtms247 (Mar 28, 2011)

i gave in and just bent the metal hangers backwards to fit inside the tank rim. Admin delete thread?


----------



## boss302man (Feb 23, 2011)

Although you have fixed your problem, I have the same fixture, I just put 1/2 strip of wood on 1 side of the tank and have the other side has the bracket

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------

